# Noveske 8" 300 Blackout



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Mmmmmm...tasty!

Ordered a new Noveske 8" 300Blackout upper for my registered lower. This thing is SSSSSHHHHOOOOORRRT and extremely handy. Loud as hell but that'll change as soon as the new Surefire 300BLK specific suppressors come out. Going to be a great little suppressed rifle. Got some Troy BUIS for it in the mail today, but didn't have time to take another pic. Dies are on backorder but I've been prepping 5.56 brass to be resized to 300BLK for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

sweet rig, I'm looking forward to doing some of the same. that round is simply awesome


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks. Decided to go with the SDN-6 over the Surefire. Still have a few months wait until the stamp is approved. I've got around 1500 rounds thru the gun at this point, no failures.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

That is sweet, I think I need to get my paperwork done lol


----------



## BeirutMarine83 (Mar 3, 2015)

Curious, what state do you live in? (to own something that cool!)


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

zhurdan said:


> Mmmmmm...tasty!
> 
> Ordered a new Noveske 8" 300Blackout upper for my registered lower. This thing is SSSSSHHHHOOOOORRRT and extremely handy. Loud as hell but that'll change as soon as the new Surefire 300BLK specific suppressors come out. Going to be a great little suppressed rifle. Got some Troy BUIS for it in the mail today, but didn't have time to take another pic. Dies are on backorder but I've been prepping 5.56 brass to be resized to 300BLK for a couple of weeks.


What is your OAL when collapsed?

Sweet looking rig.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thread is from 2012 guys...


----------

